# Update for Punta Sabbioni/ Venice



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Just back from 3 days staying on Punta Sabbioni and visiting Venice and thought info might be useful if anyone is planning a visit in the near future.
Parking/ wild camping on Punta Sabbioni - as someone has already said the authorities are cracking down on wild camping in the area. 5 marked bays for campers along the road about 300 yards beyond the ferry terminal. On parking meter tickets which cost 7.5 euros daily (though it says 5-12 hours) until 31st March when I presume the price will rise slightly. The bays will take a 7 metre van or possibly just over but it could be a squeeze. Strict regulations about nothing other than the wheels of the van touching the ground - ie no steps, awnings, cylinders etc. I presume this is to try and stop itinerants taking up residence. Maximum stay 24 hours. Having said all that this is Italy so not sure how well those regulations will be enforced.
Large ACI (automobile club Italia) car park as you approach ferry terminal charges 18 euros per day for campers - 20% discount if you are an ACI member.
Private car parking at back of ferry terminal shops on left of road and through a gate does take MH on a grassy area but couldn't see a price. As the road bends round towards the bus stops just past the shops at the back of the terminal there is car parking on the left which costs 6 euros/ day for MH until 31st March. Marked bays are designed for cars but we saw 2 vans parked there with overhang over the grassy bit which worked OK. This is probably your best option if you want somewhere cheap and very close to the ferry. If you are worried about security or need water and disposal point then parking Aligheri is 800 yards down the road (in campsite database).
The 1,2,3 or 7 day ferry pass is good value and covers the trip into Venice from here as well as all vaporetta ferries round Venice. The 72 hour one costs 33euros and we certainly got our money's worth. 
Esentials for visiting Venice, good comfy shoes and a pair of wellies - the city floods in heavy rain (including while we were there).
A good cheap place for a coffee and pastry or sandwich in San Marco area is bar pastcceria alla bragora, 3604 salizada s. antonin (2 cappuccinos, 2 pizzettas and 2 sticky buns for just under 8 euros when eaten at little bench table in front of counter and all delicious).
Finally get one of the large scale tourist maps of the city and if you see an interesting shop or place to eat mark it on your map - believe me you will never find it again otherwise!
Hope this helps someone

Chris


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Chris
When we're in Venice we sometimes have lunch in BREK - Rio Terà Lista de Spagna, 124, 30121 Venezia. It's reasonably priced but you buy everything separately so can mount up. We were recommended the BREK in Padua, which we found to be very good, so tried the one in Venice. It is smaller so less choice and has less atmosphere. Mainly workers and some students. However for a hot meal in Venice it is quick and reliable,
lala


----------

